# New cockatiel possibly lonely?



## AndyGoode (May 13, 2017)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum but not birds. I've had tiels and even a cockatoo. My wife had got her first tiel and they bonded instantly. He would spend his entire day with her and would roam the house, and was very vocal and active when he spent time in his cage. One day she woke up and he had passed away in the night. Eventually she got a new tiel. This one has not bonded with her at all. It's not mean at all, just wants nothing to do with anyone. She just sits in her cage and cuddles with her mirror all day and occasionally play with her toys. Her old tiel didn't even care that he had a mirror. While we were sitting and watching TV there was a tiel on the TV that starting tweeting and our bird instantly showed attention and starting calling back and abandoned her mirror. My question is this: Could she be lonely and trying to bond with her reflection instead of a person? We've been thinking about getting her a friend. Right now were afraid she could get depressed if we take her mirror from her. Any thoughts and theories would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I suggest you take out the mirror before she gets too attached to it and does not want to interact with humans and birds.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Certainly sounds like she's starting to bond to her reflection. Like Nimra said, there is a risk of her bonding to it so closely that she'll ignore you and other birds. Best to remove the mirror to see how she reacts to you afterwards. She might be confused at first, but just give her more time with you


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Mirror should definitely be taken out. It can cause behavioral issues. Treats will be your best friend with bonding. Use it to your advantage. Here's a detailed link on getting your bird to bond to you. Even though she isn't aggressive or scared, it should still help. http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=113153


----------



## Hugoagogo (Jan 14, 2017)

Bonding I think mine has separation anxiety...every time I exit the room he squarks madly until I tell him I am there or I return. 
He is a noisy chatterbox most of the day acording to the neighbours whilst I am at work and I do leave the radio on for him to listen to when I am not there. 
If I introduced another bird would that make him happier ????


----------

